# Best place to start a blog



## duderino (Apr 24, 2017)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I searched and didn't find anything similar. I'm thinking about making a blog for my bike tour. I'm not trying to gain a big following or anything like that. I just want a place to post shit about my trip where my friends and family that are interested can follow. I don't want to use facebook. I've never done any sort of blog before, so I have no idea which are the best or anything. I want one that would be easy to maintain from my smartphone as I won't have a laptop with me. Something that would be easy to use in a browser would be best. I looked at blogging apps, but the thing I hate about apps is all the permission bullshit they want. I'm pretty new to the smartphone world as well. I've only had one for a couple months now. I finally upgraded from my flip phone because I thought a smartphone would be useful on this trip. I hate all that permission crap and don't know if there is an easy way to get around it. Anyways, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Apr 24, 2017)

Wordpress has been pretty good for me. I don't utilize much beyond the basic layout and settings... And i've found video uploading is basically useless (better to upload to youtube then link it). But yea, other than that...


----------



## duderino (Apr 24, 2017)

OutsideYourWorld said:


> Wordpress has been pretty good for me. I don't utilize much beyond the basic layout and settings... And i've found video uploading is basically useless (better to upload to youtube then link it). But yea, other than that...


I was looking for something free, but I guess 2.99 a month isn't that bad. Would you say it's worth the 3 dollars?


----------



## duderino (Apr 24, 2017)

duderino said:


> I was looking for something free, but I guess 2.99 a month isn't that bad. Would you say it's worth the 3 dollars?


shit nevermind just saw there is a free plan.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Apr 24, 2017)

Why not post here and point them this way? The code on the site seems really flexible with being able to add pictures and videos right in a message/posting.


----------



## duderino (Apr 24, 2017)

I guess I could do that too. It seems pretty easy to use this site from my phone.


----------



## wildwerden (Apr 24, 2017)

Wordpress is the more 'professional' blogging platform that most tend to go for. You can either keep it simple or make it super fancy. I love playing around with the theme design for my blog. If you want something that's even more simple and straightforward, Tumblr can be great for that. Actually, Tumblr was easiest for me to use via smartphone, especially with uploading pics and videos. Medium is a new site that I've been checking out lately, it has a whole different crowd though.

As for the permissions thing, I think yr talking about when the app is asking for permission to access your photos/location/whatever? If you really want to avoid that, then I'd suggest looking into how to protect yr privacy online and download yr favorite browser that is more secure and just use the web version on yr phone, not the app. That just makes it even more complicated for blogging though, apps are super straightforward and easy.


----------



## Celeree (Apr 29, 2017)

BlogSpot was pretty easy for me and it's free. Should post more but haven't been anywhere exciting lately.


----------

